# SIMS INTERNATIONAL CLINIC



## TRY (Dec 8, 2009)

Please can anyone give me any feedback on Sims Clinic in Ireland? Or any feedback or recommendations for clinics outside, however, close to the UK as possible ?  Many thanks.


----------



## eibhlin (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi Try,

I've only been to a consultation and have experience of one other clinic in Dublin (HARI) which we're with.  SIMS were very nice and are seen as a very progressive clinic here in Ireland.  They certainly were keen on lots of tests and seemed on the ball.  The other clinic we're with currently are seem positively too, we will probably give them one more go and then move to SIMS (well, actually, PMA so maybe we won't need to? hopefully!!!).  

I would have thought that there were a lot of good clinics in the UK?  We've also thought about ARGC in London who have a good reputation I think?  The thing about tx in Ireland is that we've a small enough population base and are new to IVF etc.,. and there are no regulations (no **** - is that what it's called?) so I suppose it's important to bear that in mind when choosing here.  I've heard a lot of good things about clinics in Barcelona and the Czech republic also? 

Hope this helps!  If you want to ask me anything else about the clinics would be happy to answer    Best of luck!

xox


----------

